# What Do You Do For Work?



## Tazzie (Nov 8, 2011)

So, we had a thread like this posted in another forum I'm on, and I thought it would be interesting to have one here. It's always interesting to hear what other people do for a living whether you're a student or work with horses full time. Which makes me curious, what do you do for work?

I have my BS in Animal Science, and then promptly started something totally different. My first job out of school was for a research facility in Michigan. Then I married my now husband and was dragged down to Northern Kentucky where I landed a job in Dairy Research. We were attempting to shorten the dry off period of a dairy cow using non antibiotic infusions. That job got extremely slow and was testing my morals FAR too much so I decided I needed a change. And now I'm here. I work for a contract company, and am contracted into a Fortune 500 company in Ohio (north of Cincinnati). I'm their Genomics Researcher, and I LOVE it! I spend my days isolating out RNA and analyzing the amount and quality of my samples. It's totally my type of job. Such is the life of research, we have times where we are go go go! And then we have times where I set stuff up and wait, then do the next step and wait. Which is how I'm able to hang around here and chat


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

I'm the operations manager for a 55-room hotel. Not my dream job (don't know what that would be anymore), but I like it well enough.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I'm retired from a sheriff's dept and now work Part time, occasional (have to remind them that it's supposed to be occasional and not full time) for a large medical group of hospitals and doctors offices. My official title is Patient Services Rep, FLOAT POOL. That means I can be shipped off to anyone of 33 dr's offices in the geographic area I serve. It's fun!


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

I work for the railroad. Some days I switch railroad cars in a yard and other days I bring trains from point A to point B out on the mainline.


----------



## Uze (Feb 23, 2013)

I'm currently a college student finishing up my AA, then I will be moving on to Mortuary school  I'd like to work in the morgue of a large hospital, ideally.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Retired from IBM after many years in software development and network architecture.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mulefeather (Feb 22, 2014)

Currently working in data analysis/project coordination in the corporate side of Loss Prevention for a large company dealing primarily in retail.


----------



## Kyro (Apr 15, 2012)

I finished high school last year, currently just taking a year off to figure myself out. In the mean time, I help my trainer and ride horses in the mornings - and work evening shifts at a store, where we sell metaphysical & new age stuff. Just temporary, until I manage to decide how I fit in in the equine industry


----------



## Jan1975 (Sep 7, 2015)

I teach 6th grade.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

I feed the world, I'm a farmer


----------



## Cordillera Cowboy (Jun 6, 2014)

I'm a retired Army NCO. Bounced around in the transportation and construction fields for a while, then worked as an historian for several years. Now I do contract transportation. Keep planning to actually retire, but haven't yet.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Work, oh you mean like thankless house work. I've been lucky to have a paycheck for doing things I enjoyed.


----------



## Tihannah (Apr 7, 2015)

I'm a Sr. Analyst for Business Analytics & Intelligence for a major casino corporation. My work is satisfying, but I'd rather be spending my days working at the barn and riding. If I could do it all over again, I would definitely forego corporate america and do what my heart loves.


----------



## ellygraceee (May 26, 2010)

I'm in the middle of doing my Bachelor of Music, but I work as a relief teacher aide and teach private singing/clarinet lessons and horse riding lessons on the side. After I finish my B.Mus, I'll be doing a Masters of Education to become an Instrumental Music Teacher in high schools and primary schools.


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

Raise cattle and rehab people and horses.


----------



## ShirtHotTeez (Sep 23, 2014)

I was a dairy farm worker. Currently home with DH as he is terminally ill with COPD, leukaemia, interstatial fibrosis (caused by leukaemia meds), because of that his heart is struggling.

so if you smoke, do yourself a favour and quit.


----------



## Tazzie (Nov 8, 2011)

All fascinating jobs! Always interesting to see what each of us do!

ShirtHotTeez, I'm sorry to hear that  I have never picked up a cigarette, and I don't plan to start now.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

ShirtHotTeez said:


> I was a dairy farm worker. Currently home with DH as he is terminally ill with COPD, leukaemia, interstatial fibrosis (caused by leukaemia meds), because of that his heart is struggling.
> 
> so if you smoke, do yourself a favour and quit.



how tragic. your 'work' is so very important. I hope someone takes care of you, from time to time.

I am a home mom.


----------



## Rainaisabelle (Jan 2, 2015)

Assistant nurse while studying to be a registered nurse


----------



## Cordillera Cowboy (Jun 6, 2014)

tinyliny said:


> how tragic. your 'work' is so very important. I hope someone takes care of you, from time to time.
> 
> I am a home mom.


Amen to that.


----------



## AQHA13 (Apr 19, 2017)

I'm a mental health worker at a facility that serves patients that have both a mental health diagnosis and chemical dependency. I'm also in nursing school


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Now I take care of house, husband, 1 dog & 11 horses. Many moons ago I worked at a bank... bookkeeping, teller, trainer, head teller, floated where they needed me... for 16 years.


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

I've worked in various adminitrative jobs for the Army. I've worked in HR for the military police, Customs and Immigration processor (probably the nastiest people that I've had to deal with when they hear the words no), the drawdown and rebasing team and currently... Health and Safety.

I process all accidents and incidents from our bases Germany wide and our units when they are away on exercise. Long and short of it, we keep the accident details for up to seven years in case of claims so we can help or disprove them to prevent people claiming large amounts of money. I also instigate investigations in to accidents because I have the overall view which allows me to see trends.. ie three people have fallen down the same set of stairs, how do we make them safer. 

It can be a very frustrating job as well as interesting and some very amusing phonecalls between myself and soldiers if I have to clarify a point "You really did that..." "Yes ma'am, I was drunker than a sailor and thought it a good idea to climb through a closed window after shimmying up a drain pipe". 

Currently looking at jobs in the UK to continue this, potentially in to oil and gas, and look to work abroad in 5-7 years.


----------



## Maple (Jan 10, 2012)

Until recently I was the wingman of a top racehorse trainer, I took care of organising all of the admin/secretarial/travel/staff/darn near anything a person or animal could need in life. Eventually the middle of the night phone calls/emails/text messages to take care of something NOW got the better of me and i started having serious panic attacks over stuff that really wasn't a big deal nor that I could fix at 2am after lying awake for 3 hours... I've swapped for another admin position not involved with horses... and even though it's no stress, no shouting, no panic and completely chilled I'm feeling rather lost :/


----------



## Fort fireman (Mar 5, 2011)

I'm a professional firefighter. I work 24 hour shifts and when I go home I run daddy daycare with my 4 and 2 year old. I'm tired ALOT.


----------



## jenkat86 (May 20, 2014)

I work for a large thermal spray coatings company. We apply heat and erosion resistant coatings to things like aircraft engine blades/components. I'm a supervisor/coating technician/admin...quite the potpourri bowl!


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

What a great mix of careers and lifestyles!


----------



## ladygodiva1228 (Sep 5, 2012)

I'm an operations specialist at a waste to energy plant. I handle all the office work and make sure the scale system works correctly for the trucks coming in and out daily.


----------



## ChitChatChet (Sep 9, 2013)

Basically I am a stay at home mom but I work odd jobs. Am a farm hand, clean a few places and in the summer work a few weeks for dude ride place.


----------



## Kristyjog (Nov 11, 2013)

I have a degree in agriculture education, I taught before having kids, now I'm a stay at home mom. My hubby is a row crop vegetable grower in the salinas valley.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

I have done everything from drive a truck, to work fast food, doing pipe work, to being a dept manager at a major retailer. Currently I drive a School bus, and in the summer drive a tour bus for a farm. Going back to school to finish my last 2 semesters, I have decided to be a history teacher. One of us had to stay at home with our daughter till she was old enough to go to school as she needed care. So the last few years, I usually work 2-3 part time jobs here and there to help supplement the bills and fun money, and pay for my horse. Once my daughter gets a clean bill of health I'm planning to go be a teacher full time, and probably go back to being dept manager at retailer in Summer, maybe weekends


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

I used to be a computer engineer, but I quit my job last year and am now teaching riding lessons and apprenticing with a barefoot trimmer. It doesn't pay as well but it's a thousand times more satisfying!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## zookeeper1991 (Sep 11, 2012)

I am a secretary at a Catholic Church.


----------



## Tazzie (Nov 8, 2011)

boots said:


> What a great mix of careers and lifestyles!


I was thinking that too! I always find it fascinating what others do!


----------



## Kay Armstrong (Jun 28, 2015)

I'm a realtor....have been for 14 years before that sales in the wholesale construction industry for 17 years. Working toward retirement, looking forward to having a small boarding barn and a hazelnut orchard.


----------



## evilamc (Sep 22, 2011)

I have a degree in Graphic Design but have been working as a dog groomer for little over 10 years now and love it


----------



## Saskia (Aug 26, 2009)

I'm a student, I have a BA in sociology and am doing my masters in social work. Most recently, as part of my study, I've been working with women escaping domestic violence, as well homeless men, women and youth.


----------



## Lisabaltic (Dec 26, 2015)

I'm a mental health worker in Canada. I also have my own business. I'm a clinical Hypnotherapist. I'm about 67% done my bachlors degree in psychology. I'm currently visiting Estonia, Europe and looking to move there in a year or 2 with my husband and our cats.


----------



## 6gun Kid (Feb 26, 2013)

I am a dialysis technician, still not sure how I ended up here, but I just had my 10th anniversary with this company.


----------



## Liver (May 5, 2013)

I do in-house petsitting for several clients and muck/feed for a barn 4x or more a week.


----------



## CityslickerfrFla (Jan 11, 2016)

Something to do with a courthouse and having a LOT of hearings. And files.
Horses help me stay focused and I actually like being around all that muck and dirt.


----------



## NavigatorsMom (Jan 9, 2012)

I'm a graduate student and work as a grad assistant in my department, while working on my Masters of Music Ed. I spent three years teaching public school band and choir and absolutely loved it, and having that experience and knowledge now that I'm working on my Master's has been invaluable!


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

I'm a geek.....actually, I've been in the IT/computer business now for about 40 years.....worked for several of the fortune 500's but now I'm with a small start up...... and I'm specialized in storage and visualization.......needless to say, I hold a Vmware certification along with several EMC certs as well....so it's basically, infrastructure.

PaintHorseMares.....my first real job, straight out of the army....was as an IBM CE.....Field Engineering Divison.....DS group.....large mainframes....still have my yellow card, my green card, my system 360 handbook and a lot of other dinosaur memorabilia. I think Charlie Biggers was running the company back in those days....


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

gunslinger said:


> I'm a geek.....actually, I've been in the IT/computer business now for about 40 years.....worked for several of the fortune 500's but now I'm with a small start up...... and I'm specialized in storage and visualization.......needless to say, I hold a Vmware certification along with several EMC certs as well....so it's basically, infrastructure.
> 
> PaintHorseMares.....my first real job, straight out of the army....was as an IBM CE.....Field Engineering Divison.....DS group.....large mainframes....still have my yellow card, my green card, my system 360 handbook and a lot of other dinosaur memorabilia. I think Charlie Biggers was running the company back in those days....


gunslinger, I started with IBM in 1982 doing s/370 systems programming, and yes, the yellow and green cards and the 360 Principles of Operations were the bible. I spent many nights on the computer room floor with my CE buddies. Biggar was the big man in FE, John Opel was CEO. It was an exciting time in the computer business.


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

I work for a dermatologist and assist with MOHs surgery. I'm also a dog trainer, but only on the side anymore !
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

Quantitative researcher in education policy-manage a big research team and help clients figure out the best way to measure the effects of various programs/interventions on teaching and learning.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mkmurphy81 (May 8, 2015)

My degree is in Electrical Engineering, but I've never really used it. I work part-time as a tutor for math, science, English, and a little bit of everything. A lot of my work is for ACT test prep. My boss (and former high school English teacher) and I travel to several schools in the state to teach ACT prep classes, and we recently finished a video series to take our class online. If anyone needs to get ready for the ACT, PM me! /shameless plug

I'm blessed to have a DH with a good job that supports the family, so I can stay home with our two kids (9 and 5) and work just enough to keep me sane.

In the next few years I hope to have our land set up for horses. Then I'll tutor some afternoons and teach beginner riding lessons on other days until my horse business gets off the ground.


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

I work in the satellite distribution department in network television. I work off hours, so I get to sleep in and ride in the morning when the sun is up. I wish the commute wasn't so far and it didn't chain me to a very expensive area, but the schedule works well for a horse owner, so it's all good.


----------



## cbar (Nov 27, 2015)

I'm an insurance underwriter. Not entirely sure how i ended up here, but i've been in the industry nearly 10 years. I work from home most of the time which makes it all worthwhile....it's nice staying home with the fur babies most of the time


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

PaintHorseMares said:


> gunslinger, I started with IBM in 1982 doing s/370 systems programming, and yes, the yellow and green cards and the 360 Principles of Operations were the bible. I spent many nights on the computer room floor with my CE buddies. Biggar was the big man in FE, John Opel was CEO. It was an exciting time in the computer business.


I've watched, and been part of the evolution in the industry several times.....there's another change going on now with the cloud, big data, etc, as well as significant hardware changes as well.....There's not a main frame left, that I know of, in Chattanooga....

I'd like to get another 6 or 7 years......not sure that's going to happen....that said, when I started with IBM in the late 70's....there were 1200 CE's in Nashville....I bet there's not many more than a dozen left covering the mid state......Technology's been good to me, but it's changing faster than ever right now.....


----------



## Tazzie (Nov 8, 2011)

MyBoyPuck said:


> I work in the satellite distribution department in network television. I work off hours, so I get to sleep in and ride in the morning when the sun is up. I wish the commute wasn't so far and it didn't chain me to a very expensive area, but the schedule works well for a horse owner, so it's all good.


I hear ya on the commute! I drive an hour one way to get to work :/ We live in Northern Kentucky and I commute up to Mason, Ohio every single day. Job is well worth it thankfully.

And I'm mildly jealous of you all that can talk so freely about your work lol I'm not even allowed to say exactly where I have been contracted to work in. Most I can say is a fortune 500 company in Mason, Ohio and let people try and guess for themselves. This is my fourth job I've had that you had to be super tight lipped about what you do, but some days it's pretty tough!


----------



## 40232 (Jan 10, 2013)

I'm currently in college for a dual major in Chemical Engineering and Statistics, while also working part time through my university as facilities management...basically lots of sweeping, mopping, and snow shoveling.


----------



## Red Gate Farm (Aug 28, 2011)

I'm a civilian secretary to the Commanding Officer on a Canadian Air Force Base. We train fighter pilots.

None of them look like Tom Cruise.


----------



## ForeverSunRider (Jun 27, 2013)

I have my BS in CJ and a minor in homeland security. I work security at a hospital. It's a good time. I've been doing it for a month now so...yeah. I don't know. It's good. I enjoy it lol


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Tazzie said:


> I hear ya on the commute! I drive an hour one way to get to work :/ We live in Northern Kentucky and I commute up to Mason, Ohio every single day. Job is well worth it thankfully.


I wish I were an hour from work. My commute is 90 minutes one way without traffic which almost never happens. I've had days when it took me 3 hours to get in. Every time I see me horse, I just remember why I do it. Someday I'll be a happily retired old lady and not have to bother with it.


----------



## beverleyy (Oct 26, 2011)

I own my photography business, mostly engagements/family stuff. I also work part time (sometimes they "forget" and think I am full time) as a receptionist/barber at a barbershop, I also keep my own female color clients on top of this for my spare time since we do mens only at the shop. I quite enjoy it =)


----------



## Tazzie (Nov 8, 2011)

MyBoyPuck said:


> I wish I were an hour from work. My commute is 90 minutes one way without traffic which almost never happens. I've had days when it took me 3 hours to get in. Every time I see me horse, I just remember why I do it. Someday I'll be a happily retired old lady and not have to bother with it.


It was a big change from my 30 minute commute where I could show up when I wanted and leave as early as I wanted to (boss said if I had nothing to do that I could leave after 4 hours; I was salary and we often had nothing to do) to I now get to work before 7 am and leave around 3:30 pm. This is so I can guarantee I miss Cincinnati traffic, which can be AWFUL! I think 3 hours one way would kill me though...


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

My first main job was (way back in the day) working for a supercomputer company (Cray Research), doing various things on the computers (testing and so on), but mostly doing wiring of the mainframe itself. After my health issues forced me out of computer work (mostly lumbar spine injuries), I went back to school and got my degree in Health Information Management (Coding and Abstracting, Utilization Review, and so on), I had also gone to school for diagnostic medical ultrasound, but my health issues prevented me from going anywhere with that. Currently I am on Social Security disability due to multiple health issues, definitely takes some getting used to, but I am doing OK.

Our forum friends have quite a few very interesting careers!


----------



## Cordillera Cowboy (Jun 6, 2014)

I have to chuckle about all you computer folks reminiscing about the "old days". Reminds me a bit about my first encounter with the world of computers.

Just for reference, my very first job as a teen was carrying the box of vacuum tubes for the TV repair man making house calls. I thought we were really high tech. 

At my first duty station, Sarge took me to see the computer room in the military supply warehouse I was assigned to. Huge, air conditioned room (air conditioning for people was still a luxury then). Wall to wall main frames with the reel to reel tapes clicking away at uneven intervals. I thought I was in the liar of an evil James Bond super villain. Scared the crap out of me.


----------



## Hadassah (Nov 1, 2015)

I used to work and now I don't. At least at a paying job. Old job was registered nurse specializing in wound care: give me burns, shootings, stabbings, abscesses, and trauma wounds any day over the horrible life style wounds (arterial/venous/pressure/diabetic ulcers).

Now I am peon staff for three dogs. Can't wait to be staff for our future two horses, chickens, goats, and garden when we get moved to New Mexico.
Oh, and a cat. I really am looking forward to waiting on a cat.


----------



## HeroMyOttb (Dec 28, 2009)

Tazzie said:


> I hear ya on the commute! I drive an hour one way to get to work :/ We live in Northern Kentucky and I commute up to Mason, Ohio every single day. Job is well worth it thankfully.
> 
> And I'm mildly jealous of you all that can talk so freely about your work lol I'm not even allowed to say exactly where I have been contracted to work in. Most I can say is a fortune 500 company in Mason, Ohio and let people try and guess for themselves. This is my fourth job I've had that you had to be super tight lipped about what you do, but some days it's pretty tough!


I live around the Cinncinnati area!! That is a quite drive for you! My goodness! I currently work at Trihealth, currently as an Access Associate. I graduated from college with a Equine science major.


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

From my house to my base for work is 180 miles. Without even one stop light! I love it. Once I only saw 9 other cars on the road.

I do keep a work apartment, dubbed "the Beach House," there. 

I feel sorry for those who have traffic to deal with to/from work. Y'all are double tough.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Saddle work still, just cleaning and repair work now.


----------



## Tazzie (Nov 8, 2011)

HeroMyOttb said:


> I live around the Cinncinnati area!! That is a quite drive for you! My goodness! I currently work at Trihealth, currently as an Access Associate. I graduated from college with a Equine science major.


Really?? That's awesome!! It really is a trek! About an hour one way! I leave my house before 6 am to get there by 7 am, and miss Cincinnati traffic!

Kind of neat seeing someone else from our area!


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

I have my BA in History, but I'm an assistant teacher at an in-home daycare for kids 2 months-5 years.

Right now we only have kids under 3 [well, one just turned three], and that's pretty fun. And dramatic, since 75% of our kids are smack in the middle of their 2-year-old-drama-phase.
I've known most of them since they were little tiny babies, and there is something so rewarding about being a constant in a child's life as they learn to talk and become more demonstrative. 
You get to realize just how much of an impact you've made, without even realizing it! It's scary, but so fun.

My main "claim to fame" is that [apparently] I am exceptional with babies. Honestly, I was terrified of babies when I started this job about 2 years ago [mostly because I had never held one, never fed one, never changed a diaper, and what on earth do you do when they cry?!]...but somehow I quickly acquired the nickname of "Baby Whisperer" and, now, the babies are my favorite part of the job.


Anyway, a job I took out of sheer desperation, 100% sure that I'd be fired within a month, has transformed into a job I can't imagine leaving.


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

I am a research attorney for a Superior Court Judge in Bakersfield, CA. My judge does mainly civil cases, but occasionally gets some criminal cases. Been at this job for just over 18 years. Before that I was a litigator at a very unconventional Beverly Hills law firm. That was fun, but this job is more interesting and I love it. Intellectually challenging but don't have to deal with dopey attorneys, LOL (yes, I'm one too!). And I can take off when I want for horse events.

I live an hour from work outside in a small mountain town on 2.5 acres, so have my horses at home. I have great neighbors who watch after the horses if I am gone or can't get home because of weather. That hardly ever happens since I keep a close eye on weather and have had the good luck in being able to beat the weather home.

All in all, life is good!


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

I'm day work trash. Lol (day work cowboy) 
It's winter time and not quite calving season yet here, work is slow so I also bartend part time at the local dive bar.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Paintedponies1992 (Nov 17, 2013)

I work in a factory 12 hour continental shifts, not exactly what I saw myself doing, but it pays for my hobby and bills.


----------

